
Yasp – a web-based assembler development environment - michaelsbradley
http://yasp.me/
======
giodamelio
This is pretty neat, I have been wanting to mess around with assembly on a
microcontroller for awhile. This is so much easier then setting it up on a AT*
chip.

~~~
tptacek
There's also:

[https://microcorruption.com](https://microcorruption.com)

We're shipping a web-based AVR game in a week or so.

~~~
wolfgke
What timeline do you have for public availability of Starfighter?

~~~
cpach
I believe the web-based game he referred to is (part of) Starfighter :)

~~~
wolfgke
An official statement whether your claim is true would be nice, since as far
as I know Starfighter seems to be about different programming tasks (but of
course it is quite possible that Starfighter will contain things that hasn't
yet publicly been talked about):

> [http://www.kalzumeus.com/2015/08/20/designing-and-
> building-s...](http://www.kalzumeus.com/2015/08/20/designing-and-building-
> stockfighter-our-programming-game/)

~~~
tptacek
It's both; half of it is a continuation of what we did with Microcorruption.
(There are two tech trees; you can play with either or both).

------
linksbro
Oh the hours this might have saved in undergrad assembly... This seriously
looks awesome! I wonder if the grammar can be modified to simulate other
architectures, like SPARC.

------
UncleBill
[http://yasp.co/](http://yasp.co/)

